# Balloons as fork ties



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I like using balloons as fork ties. They don't really perform any better or worse than a strip of TBG but I really like having a variety of colors to choose from. One 12 inch balloon will make 2 fork ties.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This natural hangs on a wall in a room now, but i've Used braided balloons for the bands, as well as fork ties. They are latex, so good stretch , they work pretty good. Jorge Sprave has a YouTube video using condoms for slingshot bands.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I dig it! Those look pretty sharp, and a little tidier than thin cut rubber.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Clever and slick!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Using a long slender skewer, stuff one balloon in another and try them for bands. Those look like a 260 balloon. The 260 is the size of the balloon when fully inflated. 2" diameter, and 60" long. Another balloon that I have used for bands are 360's. Don't last long but the work.

I too have used them for tying my bands and tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

3danman said:


> Clever and slick!


I got the idea from A+ Slingshots. I recently purchased a PS-1 and it came with balloon for ties.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Thats actually really clever. Good call!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Never thought of this. They make a nice clean tie. Good idea


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used ballon ties 4 years ago...I think I done a video on using them..should still be on U-Tube....

akaOldmiser


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Like it.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Who went straight to eBay and ordered a big pack of 260 balloons?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Who went straight to eBay and ordered a big pack of 260 balloons?


Party City. ????


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

To get good quality balloons try getting Qualatex balloons. If you can find the "Entertainer" balloons, they are much stronger as they are used by professional ballon twisters.

Also, consider 360 balloons for bands. You can put one inside anther for extra strong bands. I don't think they last that long but are fun with the different colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is so cool,i will have to try it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great idea! I have to try it!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*good idea*


----------

